# derelict pool & villa complex, The Algarve, Portugal



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2015)

*Only Mad dogs and Englishmen go out in the midday sun… 

In the late 40s in the sun every day (a guaranteed 38c in the shade every day and 28c at night) this made a change from some of the soggy explores back in Blighty. After getting a scorching exploring fix, I retired to the pool with a beer.

Despite the wealth in The Algarve, the roadsides are littered with derps, from scorched ruins and decaying villas to abandoned construction projects. 

No history on this one, but it is a fairly recent closure.

Holiday explore
…Much to the dismay of Mrs The Wombat :evil:.*















































*This is a nearby abandoned construction project
It would have had beautiful views across the atlantic ocean
Not enough to warrant it's own report, but a curiosity*



















thanks for looking


----------



## Rubex (Jul 26, 2015)

Well done on getting a sneaky explore in! I hope your wife wasn't mad at you for too long  I've got a whole week exploring holiday coming up and I can't wait!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 26, 2015)

Lovely job wombat.and something a little bit different


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Well done on getting a sneaky explore in! I hope your wife wasn't mad at you for too long  I've got a whole week exploring holiday coming up and I can't wait!



Thanks Rubex
She has... Nearly forgiven me 
Hope you enjoy your exploring holiday




Mikeymutt said:


> Lovely job wombat.and something a little bit different


Cheers Mikey
The pool was something nice and different


----------



## Lavino (Jul 26, 2015)

Nice one wombat I have just got back from algarve I saw loads of derp houses also when on a coach to hotel some really good looking ones ...well done on getting one done


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2015)

Lavino said:


> Nice one wombat I have just got back from algarve I saw loads of derp houses also when on a coach to hotel some really good looking ones ...well done on getting one done



thanks mate
Although Mrs The Wombat objected, it was worth doing something different


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2015)

It seems you enjoyed yourself and Mrs Wombat is probably used to your fascination with exploring, mine usually settled for dinner or flowers or if I'd really pissed her off both, I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 26, 2015)

smiler said:


> It seems you enjoyed yourself and Mrs Wombat is probably used to your fascination with exploring, mine usually settled for dinner or flowers or if I'd really pissed her off both, I enjoyed looking, Thanks



Thanks Smiler
I've been known to bribe The Mrs with a Chinese takeaway on a few occasions


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 27, 2015)

You've had to bribe her with a Chinese Takeaway? Expensive hobby this exploring. Good shots here and I like the shot of the pool. But what about the unfinished building? Hotel? Nightclub?


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 27, 2015)

Lol, reminds me of that Top Gear episode! 
Great stuff, bit different from exploring in Blighty then! 
Excellent images, thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 27, 2015)

Nice one and thanks for sharing.


----------



## degenerate (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting stuff, nice one wombat!


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 29, 2015)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> You've had to bribe her with a Chinese Takeaway? Expensive hobby this exploring. Good shots here and I like the shot of the pool. But what about the unfinished building? Hotel? Nightclub?



Cheers.
Unfinished building,ive speculated on this as well.
a hotel would be a plausible explanation, but it was away from a town so maybe not a nightclub.
maybe a rich bloke's villa. Has a courtyard, but only one set of steps to the upper floor.
it was built in the last 8 years I can tell from Google earth.


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 29, 2015)

Many thanks everyone for your comments


----------

